# Welcome Ruby's new brother



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

3 days old and best friends already


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new bundle of joy.


----------



## nonisapet (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations! How adorable are the two of them!?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Whooooooooo Hhooooooooo RubyRoo! A brother is so cool! Congratulations to the two- legged pack members and hope mom is all good!

Don't worry. You'll get a good nights sleep in a couple years.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!! What a handsome little man he is!! And he already has a best pal!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!! X


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yay!!! What a precious little man. Love his toes!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations....... ;D

Life doesn't get much sweeter!!! 

Good Times All 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful Kim ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So Adorable!! Look how little he is next to Ruby!! 
What is brothers name???
Congratulations, Positive Energy (lots of it) Love and Peace, as you integrate your new family


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats! Ruby looks like she was up all night with the baby.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats on the birth of your dogs new licking target!.. I mean baby!.

Our little daughter is now nearly 5 months old but all Mac wants to do is lick and lick and lick her!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Ruby is doing fantastic with our baby. We did spend time training her so right away she knew to sit and stay when she saw him. Our son's name is Grady. I can't wait to see them grow up together.


----------

